# Nano Sans Font



## ephiance (23. September 2001)

Hi Leute ich brauche dringend die nano sans font schrift art!kann mir die jemand geben ? ich habe keinen bock die für 15$ auf der original seite von denen zu kaufen hat doch bestimmt von euch auch (fast) keiner gemacht oder? also wer mir die schicken kann bitte in icq ich brauche die dringen ! 
ICQ:96898676


----------



## ephiance (23. September 2001)

ok ich hab sie doch grade schon gefunden


----------



## shiver (23. September 2001)

DAS HIER IST KEIN WAREZ-BOARD!!! 

nächster mod mit schreibrechten bitte thread löschen oder schliessen.
danke....


----------



## ephiance (23. September 2001)

warum denn warez board?
ich habe nach einer nano sand font gefragt da ich die von der ori site nich kaufen will es gibt auch welche umsonst und so eine wollte ich haben und habe danach gefragt habe se inzwischen aber selber gefunden nenn mir irgendwas was daran illegal seien soll!:[


----------



## shiver (23. September 2001)

nun, du hast nach einer bestimmten schriftart gefragt, die nicht umsonst erhältlich ist. wir missbilligen solche posts, da wir keinen ärger mit irgendwelchem warez-müll kriegen wollen.

bitte solche fragen nicht mehr posten. danke.


----------



## ephiance (23. September 2001)

tut mir leid dann hastu mich missvertsanden ich meinte nur das ich "irgendeine" nanao sans font haben will denn die originale würde 15$ kosten
sorry wegen dem missverständniss


----------



## Psyclic (23. September 2001)

naja also ich find mit fonts kann man das schon n bissle lockerer sehn ...
will mich ja jetzt nich mit dir anlegen ines  
aber ich sehs auch nich ein für ne paar kb datei geld auszugeben...
wenns hier um 10.000 marks progz geht kann ichs verstehen ...
aber wegen nem font ... naja da kann man schon mal drüber wegsehn


----------



## drash (23. September 2001)

auch wenn es nur ein paar kb sind, es ist und bleibt auch illegal!!


----------



## Klon (24. September 2001)

AUS!

Man es ging ihm nich um ein bestimmtes Font, die meisten verwendeten Pixelfonts sind frei so wie die aus der  High Score Serie die ich auch dauernt irgendwo verwende.

Damnit man kann auch aus jeder Mücke nen Elefanton machen.

http://www.deformat.de, dort in FontSeiten wählen und gücklich sein.

Beste Grüße,
Klon


----------

